# 好みの濃さで味わう



## Yiksil

What is the correct English translation of the following sentence 

好み　の　濃さ　で　味わう
_konomi no kosa de ajiwau_.

The sentence is inscribed in the packaging of a powder drink product. 

What I got was :

好み = liking / preference

の = "X of Y" / "X's Y" 

濃さ= depth / strength / density 

で=with / by / by way of

味わう= to taste

My bestimate absurd guess would be:

Strength of taste according to preference

Of course this doesn't make sense to me or maybe I'm wording it incorrectly. 

Please cmiiw.


----------



## kanadaaa

I wouldn't say you're wrong. It means something like "you can enjoy the product by adjusting its taste, especially by making it stronger or weaker to suit your liking".


----------



## Yiksil

kanadaaa said:


> I wouldn't say you're wrong. It means something like "you can enjoy the product by adjusting its taste, especially by making it stronger or weaker to suit your liking".



I'm not sure if "strength of taste" is a common way of saying it in English. It doesn't sound idiomatic to me. Also I just thought,  maybe "according to" could be replaced by "by" in this case? Is it better replace it? Need verification here


----------



## kanadaaa

Yiksil said:


> I'm not sure if "strength of taste" is a common way of saying it in english. Also I just thought, maybe "according to" could be replaced by "by" in this case?


I know what you mean. I wouldn't use noun phrases when I say it in English... and would probably say something like "have a strong flavour" or "have little taste".
But 味の濃さ 'strength of taste' is a natural expression in Japanese.
And if you use the word "preference", "to your preference" should work, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Yiksil

kanadaaa said:


> I know what you mean. I wouldn't use noun phrases when I say it in English... and would probably say something like "have a strong flavour" or "have little taste".
> But 味の濃さ 'strength of taste' is a natural expression in Japanese.
> And if you use the word "preference", "to your preference" should work, as far as I'm concerned.



To you does this sentence (in Japanese) sounds like it is trying to imply a certain positive feature about this product (that the strength of taste can be adjusted)  or is it sounding more like conveying an instruction of how to use this product?


----------



## kanadaaa

Yiksil said:


> To you does this sentence (in japanese) sounds like it is trying to imply a certain positive feature about this product (that the strength of taste can be adjusted)  or is it sounding more like conveying an instruction of how to use this product?


The first one. I assume this is a feature of wine or something. It can be anything that has a flavour, though.


----------



## Yiksil

kanadaaa said:


> The first one. I assume this is a feature of wine or something. It can be anything that has a flavour, though.



Sorry it's Japanese powder form tea..I mean does the sentence sound more like trying to promote this feature (strength of taste can be adjusted) or does it sound more like only trying to give an info of how the product works? Is there any implied connotations in this sentence?


----------



## Yiksil

kanadaaa said:


> I wouldn't say you're wrong. It means something like "you can enjoy the product by adjusting its taste, especially by making it stronger or weaker to suit your liking".



Because this (the translation quoted) to me sounded more like trying to advertise something, like an advertising phrase. But "Strength of taste to your preference" sounded more like a common guideline phrase..a subtle difference..but given in context only one of these will fit better..as a translation


----------



## Flaminius

In fact 好みの濃さで味わう is the name of a product line.  Japanese (by the way, please capitalise proper nouns and adjectives) companies have realised it saves time and space if they combine adverts and descriptions in single copies; e.g., 半熟たまご入りカレーパン (Curry bread with soft-boiled egg) and おいしい牛乳 (delicious milk).


----------



## Yiksil

Flaminius said:


> In fact 好みの濃さで味わう is the name of a product line.  Japanese (by the way, please capitalise proper nouns and adjectives) companies have realised it saves time and space if they combine adverts and descriptions in single copies; e.g., 半熟たまご入りカレーパン (Curry bread with soft-boiled egg) and おいしい牛乳 (delicious milk).



I see, now I know why it is written above the name of the product on the front of the packaging (both was written at the upper level of the packaging's front face, but this sentence was the uppermost sentence and situated just above the product's name, instead of below it). If it were just a normal slogan it doesn't make sense to put it there, where it should have been the name of the product first then the slogan ( top to bottom as people would normally read it). It's because it is actually the name of the product line / product group. What an unusually long name for a product line though. Thank you greatly moderator for clearing this up! And thank you kanadaaa for the help and support!


----------

